# Fitness to Travel



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Travelling by Ferry to France in August with my Dog. Am I required to visit a UK Vet, so the Fitness to Travel page of the Pet Passport is signed off ? - never bothered before. Obviously visit French Vet on return to UK. 

Thanks in Anticipation. 

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

I understand the logic of what you say, never thought like that! That said the twice I have taken my boy, Boris the Schnauzer, only in Poole for the Cherbourg crossing did any one even check him, they scanned him at check in, but that was all. That said he was hanging out of the van window trying to "kiss" the clerk - so I guess they could see he was healthy!
When we travelled through Dover in June they didnt scan him, even though he was again trying to "kiss" the check in man! :lol:


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have travelled both on Ferries and the Tunnel since the pets passport was introduced, no one has ever taken any notice of our dogs leaving UK.
Our present French vet always fills in the pages re general health, our previous French vet did not. I do not think that the pet check in person at Calais has ever looked at that page, but better be safe that sorry for the journey home.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I have always believed that the fitness for travel section is not compulsory and could apply for either journey. (out or in) We have completed 10 return journey's in the past 4 years. Most of the time the French (or European) Vets fill in the fitness for travel but not always. I once queried this and was told its optional. This was followed by a shrug of the shoulders and a stamp added.

Our pet has never been checked on the outward journey.


----------

